# My New Rice Mod....(HID's)



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

So I splurged and bought these the other day. Probably the easiest mod I have ever done. They use a Philips bulb and a Belux balast. These are a Stage 2 Hid. They are kind of weird, Sometimes they look white and sometimes they look blue or purple. If I'm just driving down the road anything that reflects light looks purple. Only problem is that the hi beam light in the car stays on since your going from a dual filament bulb to single filament. I had to adjust the housings a bit too so I don't get pulled over for blasting traffic as initially I was hitting semis from a thousand feet away three lanes over and signs above the freeway.































Here is a comparison of my Stage 2 HID's only and then the Stage 2 HID's with the Piaa 910 Driving lights that are H3.









I also have video of them turning on and warming up...like 34 seconds and a little over 5 megs if anyone wants to host so I can post it.


----------



## nissandriven (Oct 11, 2002)

looks good to me


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

How much did that run you dogg?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

is it stock housing? if so do u have n-e- beam pattern loss ?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

More than I care to mention with regards to cost...I did get them for like half off though.

Beam pattern Loss? If you mean do I get really bad beam scatter...well, they just shine a lot wider than regular bulbs. In the comparison shot you can see the beam pattern....it's not as noticeable when your driving...though you can see everything which is nice....wish I would've had them when I hit that squirrell

And yes...stock housing...interestingly enough though...the housing is cooler than when I used PIAA bulbs


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

looks real nice. Not cool that it has to be in High beam all the time though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

very nice lights.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

NICE WORK squeezin!!!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

for real how much did it run you and where did you get them at?


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

652.80


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good, 
I can never seem to get enough night lights. Tell me though, you say it is stuck in 'high' you mean that the bulb is physically aimed up all the time, or just that it is in 'bright' mode?

Seth


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Looks good. Especially with your fogs on.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ouch.. 652.80 ?!

i can sell HID's for less than that.

but still u got them and IM JEALOUS NOW !!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*SqueezinSE*

Yo dogg, email me that video of them turnin on, I love the fact how it's looks like a street light comin on!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*WoW!!!*

You need to find some crystal clears for that! Clean, I like!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Looks awesome.

If you're stuck in High beam mode, I think you hooked the setup to the wrong positive wire. 

Now you need to do something about the fogs


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

If you can find 8000kelvin HID kits for less let me know...they were 590 plus tax.

As for the wiring...there is nothing that can be done...like I said, this is a kit that came as it, there was no need to splice into the stock wiring or anything...as a matter of fact if one of them goes out it's not problem to take it out and replace it with a stock bulb.

They are crystal clears with PIAA hyperwhite bulbs....that's the difference between the HID's and the Piaa's.

The fogs are H3 and I've thought about it but I figure since they look yellow compared to the HID's then I'll just keep them as is and use them as regular fog lights rather than driving lights


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*High Beam light!*

If that light annoys you, just take out the dash and remove the bulb from behing it, Same thing I did with my annoying seat belt light.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

why did your seatbelt light come on? You know it's against the law not to wear your seatbelt son


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> *why did your seatbelt light come on? You know it's against the law not to wear your seatbelt son *


Of course Dad, I just don't like the light stuck on when I take it off I think it's kinda like my Mom saying "Make sure you put your seat belt on son" I know mom Dang! LOL!!


----------

